# Alum Creek Death



## Bronson (May 16, 2014)

Reports of a 13 year old killed on a jet ski at Alum. Sounds like the kid was a passenger. Anyone up there?


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Jesus...thats like 2 deaths within a week.


----------



## Bronson (May 16, 2014)

I don’t know what happened but I do know these kids are all over every lake I go to. Young kids on jet skis jumping my wake way too close to my boat. Some look way too young to be turned loose on the lake


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Bronson said:


> I don’t know what happened but I do know these kids are all over every lake I go to. Young kids on jet skis jumping my wake way too close to my boat. Some look way too young to be turned loose on the lake


And the jet skis go about 60 mph now...bad combo.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

That's a shame to hear. You should have to be 18 to run one of them things. I swear that has to be the deadliest lake in ohio


----------



## Crankbait-Crazy (Feb 25, 2020)

Shad Rap said:


> And the jet skis go about 60 mph now...bad combo.


60?! Oh much faster than that. Father in law had his up to 114 down on the Muskingum river before he backed off throttle because he was scared sh!tless. That thing is a rocket ship. He only tried it because no one was on the water. He won't let anyone else drive it.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

last I heard, it was a man. no other information given in the news story.


----------



## BuckeyeCrappie1965 (Jul 15, 2019)

Body recovered from Alum Creek Lake after man reportedly fell off watercraft


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Yes, very sad to hear. A man paddle boarding died out in front of the beach Wednesday or Thursday, and now this PWC incident. That lake has a terrible record the last 3 years now! Used to see water patrol out there all the time and now it is very seldom!

Plus, the no wake buoys are still a mess! It was MUCH worse about 3 weeks ago, and I do see they fixed a couple of them. There should be 3 buoys in front of Cheshire launch and they need to be 200 yards further OUT!!!!!! Same with Hollenback Launch ramp!!

It is very sad! More could be done to improve safety and they don't care! Oh, they did complete their $4.6 million dollar marina store though! Makes me sick!!!!!


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Crankbait-Crazy said:


> 60?! Oh much faster than that. Father in law had his up to 114 down on the Muskingum river before he backed off throttle because he was scared sh!tless. That thing is a rocket ship. He only tried it because no one was on the water. He won't let anyone else drive it.


I was just using 60 as a base for all of them...I know they go much faster.


----------



## Paul Mac (Sep 20, 2014)

Was on the water last night from 5-9pm. Saw boat with red flashing lights around 8:30. When heading back to the ramp around 8:45 there were police and ambulance at the marina ramp. Wondered what happened. Saw the jet skiers out running around in the south pool all evening


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

You guys ever notice you never see anyone wearing a lifejacket on them paddle boards


----------



## BuckeyeCrappie1965 (Jul 15, 2019)

Come to think of it I haven’t


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

The lake I was on today I seen a young lady trying to teach her less than athletic looking friend how to use one. She promptly went for a dunk. I stayed close to make sure she got back on.


----------



## BuckeyeCrappie1965 (Jul 15, 2019)

good on ya


----------



## FishThis (Sep 2, 2005)

They don’t go 114mph unless supercharged. I had a Wave runner w/150 hp and pushed 72mph max in perfect conditions. None the less, sad story.


----------

